# NYK trade with Golden State



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

They we're walking about this trade in the post. I would be happy, but its tough to lose Kurt Thomas and Doleac since they are both very good midrange jump shooters. Would GOlden State go for this trade?

http://www.nypost.com/sports/15494.htm

New York trades: C Kurt Thomas (11.8 ppg, 8.9 rpg, 1.9 apg in 32.8 minutes) 
C Michael Doleac (5.1 ppg, 4.1 rpg, 0.6 apg in 14.9 minutes) 
New York receives: C Erick Dampier (11.9 ppg, 11.6 rpg, 0.7 apg in 32.3 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: -5.0 ppg, -1.4 rpg, and -1.8 apg. 

Golden State trades: C Erick Dampier (11.9 ppg, 11.6 rpg, 0.7 apg in 32.3 minutes) 
Golden State receives: C Kurt Thomas (11.8 ppg, 8.9 rpg, 1.9 apg in 51 games) 
C Michael Doleac (5.1 ppg, 4.1 rpg, 0.6 apg in 44 games) 
Change in team outlook: +5.0 ppg, +1.4 rpg, and +1.8 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED


----------



## twinz2gether (May 24, 2003)

I think it's okay.... i think both teams are getting a fair bargain, maybe the edge a bit to the knicks. I see a bright future for dampier.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

What's the point for the Warriors to do this trade?

Getting expiring contracts? Dampier might very well opt out this offseason. If not, the savings of about 7 millions don't make the Warriors under the cap far enough to become a premier player in free agency.

Talent wise? It's not even close. Damp is a legit center. Thomas is playing out of position. Doleac is a backup.


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

This is a Peter Vescey "rumour" which elimnates it from being even close to half-real.


----------

